# How Uber can fix the unfair rating system.



## wadall (May 1, 2016)

Have it so that customers with low ratings can only be picked up by drivers with low ratings.

Getting suspended and having to pay fifty dollars because you got a 4.59 is extremely unfair only because bad customers have no consequence for being bad to drivers.

Drivers don't turn away customers because of their ratings. I know some of you say "If they have less than 4 stars I'll pass" but that does absolutely nothing to improve the quality of riders. They'll just get passed on to another Uber driver that accepts every rider. And there are more of them than there are of you.

It's kind of ridiculous that you can lose your means of providing for yourself if you had an unlucky night filled with drunk jerks that get off on antagonizing you.

Then you have to pay 50 dollars to get back in... but you can't make 50 dollars because they took away your job.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber does care about you and they'll never fix it. In Chicago a passengers' rating can never been seen regardless. You could be a 1.0 or a 5.0 and drivers would never know. The lowest I've seen before they removed them is a 1.3 so i know they cannot be removed from uber as a passenger no matter how low they are. So much for "two-way-street" haha.


----------

